

Ask HN: What would happen to Google's revenue if Firefox came with an adblocker? - deutronium

I'm curious if people think it would be unethical to ship Firefox with an adblocker and what the effects would be on Google and other sites.
======
dsmithn
I'm sure it would hurt Mozilla more than Google if Google stopped paying to be
the default search provider. I guess indirectly Mozilla is supported by Google
Ads.

~~~
answerly
Thats exactly right. More than 85% of Mozilla's revenue comes from an ad rev
share with Google.

------
iampims
Why do you think Google launched Chrome? They certainly don’t want to let
another company have too much power over their unique source of income.

